# Rechner startet nicht, Lüfter drehen nur kurz an



## profi55 (15. März 2010)

*Rechner startet nicht, Lüfter drehen nur kurz an*

Moin,

ich habe derzeit ein problem mit meinem rechner mit folgender konfiguration.

1 x MB GIGABYTE GA-EP35-DS3P P35 S775 FSB 1333MHz PCI
1 x Intel Core2Duo E8400 3.00GHz 1333MHz S775 6MB 65W BOX (29894)
1 x Xigmatek HDT-S1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm 
1 x VGA 512MB XFX GeForce 8800GTS XXX GDDR3 DVI PCIe
2 x HDSA 500GB Seagate ST3500320AS Barracuda 32MB SATA2
1 x DDR2 2x2048MB Kit OCZ Vista Performance Gold Edtition...
1 x Samsung SH-S203D/BEBE SATA schwarz bulk ohn
1 x NTA 430W be quiet! BQT-P6-PRO Dark Power PRO

das problem tritt reproduzierbar auf, wenn der rechner längere zeit aus ist (nt hängt am netz, keine schaltbare steckerleiste). beim drücken der power taste drehen kurz die lüfter auf und die power led leuchtet für eine 1/4 sekunde, danach ist der rechner aus.

wenn der netzstecker für ca. 60 sekunden gezogen wird, dann startet der rechner ganz normal. probleme beim arbeiten unter windows treten nicht auf.
prime 95 und memtest laufen ebenfalls problemlos durch.

aus meinen jugendlichen leichtsinn heraus würde ich auf das netzteil tippen, ist ja auch schon 5 monate aus der garantie raus .

was meint ihr könnte es auch das mainboard sein?

als adäquaten ersatz für das netzteil würde ich 
Netzteil ATX CoolerMaster Silent Pro M 500W ATX 2.3 oder Netzteil ATX be quiet! Straight Power 480W ATX 2.3 nehmen.

gruß
profi55


----------



## syrus700 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, Lüfter drehen nur kurz an*

Also ich hatte auch mal das problem, das der Rechner angelaufen is und nach bissi weniger als 1 sek. wieder aus ging... Allderdings auch, wenn das Netzteil 1 - 2 min. vom Netz getrennt war... Hab die Graka ausgebaut, wieder reingesetzt und es ging alles wieder wunderbar....


----------



## Pixelplanet (16. März 2010)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, Lüfter drehen nur kurz an*

hatte gestern das gleiche problem bei mir war das netzteil hinüber


----------



## kress (16. März 2010)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, Lüfter drehen nur kurz an*

Mh, kauf dir einfach Spaßhalber ein neues Netzteil bzw probier ein anders und versuchs damit. Wenn du dir ein neues kaufst, hast da ja 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht ohne Grund. 
Läufts mit dem neuen Netzteil, dann behälst du das.


----------



## simpel1970 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, Lüfter drehen nur kurz an*

Hört sich ganz nach dem bekannten Problem mit den BeQuiets an. Speziell bei der Dark Power Pro Serie scheint dieser Fehler öfters vorzukommen.
Ein anderes NT wäre deshalb auch mein erster Vorschlag.



> als adäquaten ersatz für das netzteil würde ich Netzteil ATX CoolerMaster Silent Pro M 500W ATX 2.3


 
Wäre ein guter Ersatz.


----------



## profi55 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, Lüfter drehen nur kurz an*

danke für die antworten. der sammelthread auf computerbase beschreibt mein problem erschreckend genau. 
war stets von ausgegangen, das bequiet kein schlechter hersteller ist, aber bei der masse mit dem gleichen problem.....

neues nt (CoolerMaster Silent Pro M 500W) ist bestellt. mal schauen ob ich auch von dem bequiet bug betroffen bin.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. März 2010)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, Lüfter drehen nur kurz an*



> CoolerMaster Silent Pro M 500W


 sehr gute Wahl! 



> NTA 430W be quiet! BQT-P6-PRO Dark Power PRO


Das habe ich auch in meinem HTPC..^^ Habe zum Glück keine Probleme. Bekommst du denn Ersatz von Bequiet? Die haben ja nen super Service.


----------



## profi55 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, Lüfter drehen nur kurz an*

ersatz nach ablauf der garantie gibt es leider keine. 
auch wenn man 3 jahre garantie hat. die sachen gehen irgendwie immer kurz nach ablauf der garantie kaputt.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. März 2010)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, Lüfter drehen nur kurz an*

Sorry, ich hab den Startpost nicht ordentlich gelesen. Tja ist ärgerlich, aber jetzt haste ja was sehr feines bestellt.


----------



## profi55 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, Lüfter drehen nur kurz an*

danke noch mal für die hilfe.
das neue netzteil ist eingebaut und was soll ich sagen kaltstarts sind wieder ohne probleme möglich.

anscheinend war es wirklich der bekannte bequiet bug.

gruß
profi55


----------



## simpel1970 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Rechner startet nicht, Lüfter drehen nur kurz an*

Prima. 
Und Danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------

